# Frozen rats in Northern Ireland???



## justme (Apr 17, 2009)

I am looking to buy bulk frozen rats, 
Who does everyone use? I don't want to pay double the rats price for delivery!!!
(large weaners and small rats)
Any suggestions please
:2thumb: thanks


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

try this user, not sure if he is on here anymore but gave it a google and he popped up for NI... nev2003


----------

